# {Resolved} My Sounds are Too fast sounds like chipmunks



## phenolred1 (Feb 17, 2000)

I dont know what I have done now, but all of a sudden my sounds are wayyyy to fast and everything sounds like the chipmunks. This is happening will all my theme sounds and my cd games. But, when I sign on to AOL the welcome youve got mail sounds fine... It is just everything on my desktop. Thanks for any help anyone can give


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

I had a very similier problem where most of my audio media sounded like the chipmunks. I spent countless hours and phone calls trying to find an answer. 
I found the problem in the sound cards record section.
I have creative labs sound blaster live on mine.
Allot of sound cards have a diagnostic section as part of their software.
Find your sound card folder and look for this section.
If it is there run the diagnostics and make sure your record pitch is identical to the playback pitch. If it is not reset to factory defaults.
If your folder does not have a diagnostic option then contact the manufacturers web site to see if one is available.


----------



## Fido (Mar 23, 2001)

I have experienced this twice from conflicts with the sound drivers with other devices. To solve it, I uninstalled all the sound drivers, deleted them in the device manager in the control panel, and reinstalled the latest drivers I could find on the internet for the sound card I had at that time. If your computer is proprietary (Compaq, Gateway, etc), you should be able to find them at their websites in the support section. If the computer is still under warranty, you may want to call their tech support line.

Dan (fido)


----------



## phenolred1 (Feb 17, 2000)

I still have the chipmunks...Now sometimes the AOl guy sounds like a chipmunk and sometimes he don't. EVERTHING else sounds like its on fast forward....Now the problem I have is Im trying to figure out my sound card info. I had my computer built by some small computer store and Im not sure of the products used.

This i know I went into device manager and found these things listed under sound video. Soundblaster Pro or compatable and I found VIA Audio. by Via technologies version 033 product id 100. Im thinking this is it. I went to the Via Tech website and couldnt find this.....PLEASE HELP !!!!! CALGON TAKE ME AWAY !!!!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Tina I'll help if I can.
Creative labs hides the diagnostics program quite well.
Lets see if we can find it.
Go to Start, search type in creative in file or folder and search. If creative is your vendor which I think it is, you will find several items appear. 
double click on the creative folder listed for system/windows/programs and it will take you to another selection window.
There find the sound blaster folder possible SB or SBprograms and double click that one to open.
In there is the little critter we want.
It should be called diagnose.exe or something close to that.
Double click the diagnose.exe file icon.
In the pop-up window you will see several options to test.
The one you will want is the tab that says record.
Once to the record selection click the record button below.
At that time a pitch will play. After the pitch stops click the play button. BOTH the sounds you heard must be the same.
If they did not sound the same then click reset to default.
After you do that try again and make sure they sound the same. If they do your problem should be solved.
Let me know what happened.
You might want to try all the tabs to check them out. 
Have a happy one Dave


----------



## phenolred1 (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, I typed in Creative under find file or folders. And, I couldnt find it.....Now what should I do to find it ??? THANKS


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 1999)

Hi Do you happen to know what specific hardware(motherboard, sound card, video card, modem) you have? Manuals and driver/install disks may have this info.
If not, what brand, model and specs of system?

In control panel->sounds & multimedia under the audio tab, what is listed as preferred device for playback and is there just the one option from the drop down menu?

[Edited by AlwaysLearning on 03-29-2001 at 09:55 AM]


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Tina have to get to work.
However here is a web sight that talks about the soundblaster pro. Didn't have time to go through it so don't know if it will help.
http://www.thetaband.com/mmpack/41.htm
Also we need to find out if you have a true sound blaster card or a compatable.
Have to run. Will be on line tonight.
have a good day.


----------



## phenolred1 (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi guys...The chipmuncks are still here and they are starting to sound more like the Mice on Cinderella!!!! I checked control panel<multimedia<audio..

The preferred device for playback and recording is Via Audio wave 1

There is also soundblaster playback listed underneath. Just to check I switched them to soundblaster and I couldnt hear any sound at all but, I could tell on the Windows Media Player that the sound was playing at a correct speed, I just couldn't hear it...So I have it back on ViaAudio

All I know is this computer is a Intel pentium processer Lucent Win modem. I would have to check out the rest. The computer store that built this last year was some rinky dink place they have probably but bits and pieces of everthing in here who knows... They didnt give me any paperwork or manuals, and of course they are now out of business, or they said they are only doing corporate work and no personnal work...

I did download a cool program that was free called driver detective....It gives ALL kinds of info only I dotn know what most of it means so its not helping me much at this point 

THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## downwitchyobadself (Oct 13, 2000)

Sounds like via is the Bad kat of the day (check out the 8-page thread on this forum, via shows up a time or two...)

Two things to try, because I'd bet on either device conflicts or the wrong drivers, either of which requires more information before we can help.

Right-click on My Computer and choose Properties, or Start > Control Panel > System. Look on the "device manager" tab for any question marks or exclamation marks. These mean conflicts; report them back here and someone will help you through them. If you don't see any conflicts, still click the + next to sound, video, games, and get the list of all the devices installed there.

Or, use this fab program

http://www.belarc.com/Download.html

to tell you every last thing you ever wanted to know about what's installed on your machine.

Hope this moves you along...


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 1999)

If it were up to me I would remove the sound blaster pro or compatible from device manager. It does'nt work as a preferred device, worth a try to me. I'm not a betting man, but would lay some money on your motherboard being a pc chips product(history of problems). Good Luck.

Your sounds are too fast, sounds like "pc chips"munks

[Edited by AlwaysLearning on 03-29-2001 at 10:21 PM]


----------



## phenolred1 (Feb 17, 2000)

Yeah !!!!! The Chipmunks are History!!! thank God !! Somebody give me FIVE

I followed some of the info on that 8 page post about sound.

They had alot of info on Via

I went to http://www.pcchips.com

where they said to go. I deleted the Via audio and soundblaster pro from device manager I did the safe mode reboot.

Then I went to safe mode again and installed the new driver I downloaded from htto://www.pcchips.com

Now almost everthing as far as sound goes is great Cd Roms theme sounds internet sounds etc.

The only thing I noticed when I was testing out the sounds was everthing in media player is weird sounding fast and scratchy not intellegable but not chipmunck like...Any tips regarding this ? Thanks I LOVE THESE FORUMS!!!


----------



## meat (Oct 22, 2001)

I must revive this post. Im having similar problems with sound, and video files being played too fast. Im using a p4 1.6 ghz, intel 845 chipset, w/onboard integrated ac'97 sound. What should i do? i tried the newest drivers from soundmax, but that didn't fix any thing.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

meat, please create a separate thread for your problem. It was interesting to read through this old one, but it will be very confusing to those trying to help if you don't post separately -- so I'm going to lock it.


----------

